# Reds and mangs



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Went to pickens for some red fish and whatever else. First mistake was not bring 2 dozen shrimp with me ran out fairly quickly. First fish was a blue runner then school of slots came through and hooked up on a 17" red and 16" red. No picks of the reds they were what you expect a red fish to look like because they were released quickly. I liked releasing them and watchijg them swim away. Third fish was a mangrove snapper at 10.5". Ate it for lunch. So that was most of my day fishing and hope everybody had a good day in general tight lines.


----------

